
Octlantis is a just-discovered underwater city engineered by octopuses - uberdru
https://qz.com/1077632/octlantis-is-a-just-discovered-underwater-city-engineered-by-octopuses/
======
QAPereo
While it's interesting to see a more social side to octopuses, calling this a
city and comparing it to Atlantis is just silly. There is a lot that we don't
know about these creatures, and it's exciting to observe new behavior. It's
not so fun to see it through the lens of Quartz level science "journalism"
however.

------
c3534l
15 is not a small city. And the article never mentioned in what way the site
is "engineered". I suspect the answer is "not at all." It's just a place in
the ocean that octopuses like. Apparently octopuses found to tolerate each
other gets turned into "octopuses built a city underwater" in the hands of
unscrupulous authors.

~~~
scribu
> the article never mentioned in what way the site is "engineered"

Yes, it did:

"octopuses who had been inhabiting the area had built up piles of shells left
over from creatures they ate, most notably clams and scallops. These shell
piles, or middens, were further sculpted to create dens, making these
octopuses true environmental engineers."

